# .



## Balloonatic (Nov 15, 2020)

sold


----------



## John G04 (Nov 15, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice! @mr.cycleplane


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 15, 2020)

Spotted it-nice-very complete-down to the button and the tank to fender cable-extremely un-touched example! Looks like no shipping-fair game for the guys in Los Angeles area!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2020)

Was there a BIN? Don’t look like it lasted long. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Was there a BIN? Don’t look like it lasted long. V/r Shawn



Yes a BIN and a $2500 starting bid.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Was there a BIN? Don’t look like it lasted long. V/r Shawn




BIN was 3,500


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 15, 2020)

Wow that was fast. I would say money well spent.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2020)

Is it me or do the fenders look 1940ish? Also,  No rivet for light clips and the conduit hole is centered.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah, and that chainring was the no 3 pin hole Shelby type.
intersting bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2020)

It was a hardware store badge, so probably a 1940 surplus built bike.


----------

